# Can I re veg after 12/12 for sex?



## SoHIGH (Mar 18, 2009)

Well here in about 2 weeks I want to sex my plants so I can take some clones to put outside and for my indoor project. My question is can I just turn the lights down to 12/12 and then once they show there sex can I just put em back on my regular veg schedule. Or do I ned to take clones from all the plants and then grow the clones and then sex the clones once they become big enough, If I have to go with the latter of the two, that would suck because its almost time to start planting outdoors.


----------



## ShecallshimThor (Mar 18, 2009)

i believe both work but that latter of the two is less stressfull


----------



## blancolighter (Mar 18, 2009)

I would take clones of all the plants, mark them well, and throw away the plants clones that turn out to bhe from the male plants. Both method works, but sexing first then cloning takes up wayyyy more time, makes the clones take longer to root, and is more stressful on the plants.


----------



## Growdude (Mar 18, 2009)

Just take a clone and flower it, no need to wait for anything just go 12/12.
Just mark them.


----------



## blowinsmoke (Mar 18, 2009)

I've been thru this situation and am dealing with it right now.  If you clone evey plant then you have a mother, but those clones aren't the seed mothers.  As soon as on as those plants show that it is female pull it out of flower.  It is better to have to many *EDIT* then none.  

   Clone the biggest healthiest females and root them.  Grow them till the end so you know they don't go hermie.  The best mother wins.  Sell the other ones to ur local co-op  or your friends. Take ur time and get the best mother


----------



## maineharvest (Mar 18, 2009)

I have a friend that puts them into 12/12 for a bit just to show the sex and then he puts them back into veg.  I have never done this but he has been doing it for years and years with multiple strains and has never had a hermie.  

As long as your growing with good genetics and not bagseed I would say go with option one.  It is much faster than cutting clones to find a mother and then cutting another set of clones from that mother.    

I say just put them into 12/12 to find the sex.


----------



## PencilHead (Mar 18, 2009)

Answer a newbie question if you will: Why, when it's pretty easy to pre-sex with a jeweler's loupe, would you need to 12/12 temporarily? There are some great pre-sex pics on this site in the Resources section--I figured it out, so anyone should be able to.


----------



## ShecallshimThor (Mar 18, 2009)

pre sex still takes time
a plant has to mature for like 2month and that could ba a waste if its a male


----------



## PencilHead (Mar 18, 2009)

ShecallshimThor said:
			
		

> pre sex still takes time
> a plant has to mature for like 2month and that could ba a waste if its a male


 
Thanks, Thor.  I'm doing my first indoor grow and it began to pre-sex at like 5 1/2 wks.  BUT, it did take about 8 wks for all 8 plants to declare sex.


----------



## wardog (Mar 18, 2009)

Myself and many of my friends use this method:

Sprout your seeds and take 2 cuttings off each plant at about 4 weeks. Label all cuttings to identify which are which after you sex your seedlings. Then root your clones in your veg. area and put all of your seed plants into flower. While you are sexing your seedlings the cuttings are developing roots. At about 2 weeks all of your seedlings will have displayed their sex. Then you pick out all the males and their clones and either isolate them if you plan on reseeding the plant or dispose of them. You now can select the best smelling strongest looking females for mothers. 

At this point you take out all of the seedlings out of your flower room and replace them with all of the female clones. The seed plants all go into your veg area after you select your mother/s you sell off or give away the ones that you don't want. Now the seed plants are all re-veging and the clones are all flowering. The time it takes your flower room to finish is just enough time for your seedlings to revert back to a vegetative growth state. 

Doing it this way allows you to make maximum use of your resources while finding your preferred mother plant/s


----------



## DirtySouth (Mar 18, 2009)

The way I do it is to wait until I have the 3 finger serated leaves,clone it and sex that(12/12).In the mean time your plant is producing 2 tops now.after the clone is sext the 2 tops r ready 2 clone(more or less).I've grown 15 seeds,of them only 1 male.I believe your conditions set the sex.

 I first sext the entire plant,but then realized that I lost up 2 a month of critical grow time.


----------



## Hick (Mar 19, 2009)

wardog said:
			
		

> Myself and many of my friends use this method:
> 
> Sprout your seeds and take 2 cuttings off each plant at about 4 weeks. Label all cuttings to identify which are which after you sex your seedlings. Then root your clones in your veg. area and put all of your seed plants into flower. While you are sexing your seedlings the cuttings are developing roots. At about 2 weeks all of your seedlings will have displayed their sex. Then you pick out all the males and their clones and either isolate them if you plan on reseeding the plant or dispose of them. You now can select the best smelling strongest looking females for mothers.
> 
> ...



I'm with you right up to here.."At this point you take out all of the seedlings out of your flower room and replace them with all of the female clones."..
   reverting them is a waste of time and resources.. IMHO/E"...you're already two weeks into flowering,,.. why not complete the process and judge, choose your donors from there??..
  just leave the plants from seed to flower. It allows you to observe the most natural characteristics of growth, structure, ect.
Keep your favorite clones for mothers/donors. They are already mature and can be easily manipulated for the express purpose of creating cutting spots..


----------



## wardog (Mar 19, 2009)

Hick said:
			
		

> reverting them is a waste of time and resources.. IMHO/E"...you're already two weeks into flowering,,.. why not complete the process and judge, choose your donors from there??..



I like to be able to say that all of my mothers are from seed. If there is any degradation in the DNA after each time a strain is cloned I like to think there may be some degree of purity retained by using a seed mother. I doubt there is much difference, it's just the way I do it.


----------

